# Reminder - Report lionfish sightings!



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Lionfish researchers need your help to track the lionfish invasion.

We also need to track lionfish sightings in order to educate our elected officials about the extent of the problem.

Don't forget to report your lionfish sightings when you get home. It is just as important to report which sites do not have lionfish on them.

Go to: http://lionfishmap.org

If you do not have an account yet, click on "login, then "create account", then choose the "Report" menu option.

Thanks for making a difference!


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

Is this just for reporting sightings, or for reporting kills also?


----------

